# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  4GL  یا 4GT چیست ؟

## alifatehi

باسلام

دوستان و مدیران عزیز ایا اطلاعاتی در مورد 4GT or 4GL دارید ؟

یا می توانید توزیع کاملی را به من بدید . یا منبع فارسی یا زبان اصلی را هم معرفی کنید ؟

Forth Generation Tool
باتشکر

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> باسلام ایا اطلاعاتی در مورد 4GT or 4GL دارید؟باتشکر



سلام.
لطفا به این سایت رجوع کنید.

----------


## alifatehi

> سلام.
> لطفا به این سایت رجوع کنید.



خیلی ممنون اون دیشب مطالعه کردم . گفتم شاید مطلب فارسی هم برای نسل 4 زبان برنامه نویسی وجود داشته باشد.

----------

